# solar bird bath heater



## valereeee (May 29, 2009)

I'm looking for a birdbath water heater (for keeping ice off the bird bath so birds can find water in winter) that is solar-powered. I have looked and looked and can't find one ANYWHERE. (There's a 'solar sipper' bird water provider, but it's not very good.) What I want is something like this

bird bath heaters

only solar-powered. Any suggestions? I'm really surprised there isn't something out there. There are solar powered fountains for bird baths. I don't know if any of them store power, so most if not all fountains don't work at night, which isn't a problem. Is the reason there's no solar-powered bird bath heater because it would take too big a panel to store enough power to keep the birdbath free of ice overnight? Maybe someone could figure out a way to have an electric backup switch on to keep the temp above freezing overnight? 

Thanks for any help!

Val


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Cost prohibitve to try anything with PV to provide heat 24 hours a day.

To power a little 100 watt heater 24/7 at 90% reliabilty would be in the $5000 range.


----------



## valereeee (May 29, 2009)

White Wolf, thanks! I thought it might be something along those lines. Okay, I guess I'll just go with a heated birdbath.  Maybe some future tech breakthroughs will make it feasible.


----------

